# 1951 Model 22 standard.



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Bought this tractor in Western Ont. Canada in 1989. Kare and I had been looking for a 22 for a while. We saw on on our way home from a vacation in Maine. No one was at home at the time so we drove the 2 hours back a week latter, Still no one home. We decided to take a side trip to take a side trip to a resort area on Lake Huron called the Pinery near a town that host a lot of old motor cycles shows. since I have 1979 Trumph we hoped they would be having a show that weekend.
Along the way we go by a place selling a few old tractors of different brands and a couple of new Zetors and there sat the 22 standard no one was around but there was a phone number on the sales office door.
On Monday I called and made the deal to buy the old girl if she ran as I had been told. $800 US and a gallon of AMERICAN whiskey.
I got the time off work the following Friday to go get her, we took dads pickup to tow the trailer. We got a deal crossing the bridge as the fare is higher for a one ton and some had put a 3/4 emblem on the left door and one ton on the passenger door.

When we got there she started and ran well although she smoked some. The gentile man asked about a pony, I told him dad and I both had one. He gave us a sickle bar mower for the ponys along with the 22 for the price agreed on.

I started working on her Monday. 

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Bottom tractor is the 22. the top one is Kares model 20 mothers day presant 1988.










 Al


----------

